
When Sharing Is Not Caring: Over 1.5 Bn Files Exposed Through Misconfigurations - baxtr
https://www.digitalshadows.com/blog-and-research/when-sharing-is-not-caring-over-1-5-billion-files-exposed-through-misconfigured-services/
======
LinuxBender
All of my CentOS rsync mirrors are public on purpose. Are those files being
counted too?

